# Is CDAC after B.Tech a good option?



## utkarsh (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi. This post is not for me but for a few confused fellows of mine.

They have completed their engineering in Computer Science with good marks >70% last month. Now they are confused whether they should start looking for a job or join CDAC.

They appeared for CDACs semi-annual Post Graduate Diploma Programmes  Test and have qualified with good ranks (82 and 113). 

This is what i feel:
Suppose they join CDAC. Pay 80k fees. relocate to Pune/Bangalore. Undergo intense training for 6 months. Probably get placed for 4-5 LPA after completion in Dec/Jan. 4-6 months on probabtion. They finally get 4-6 lpa by Jun/Jul next year.

BUT. If they get a job now. Say for 20k-25k per month. After 1 year of working, will they not reach 4.5-5.5 LPA ?? Whether in same company, or jump ship to another.

This way they earn for a year, get experience, save a little(saving is entirely their choice). CDAC demands a fees, plus cost of living for 6 months.

My fellows need guidance urgently. They need to respond by 30th of this month.


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 16, 2012)

i feel recession is on its way . Many big companies have delayed joinings . So if you are getting job don't reject it .



> Say for 20k-25k per month. After 1 year of working, will they not reach 4.5-5.5 LPA ?? Whether in same company, or jump ship to another.



are you sure ?


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 16, 2012)

B.Tech with 70%+ in CS. Lol don't need to do anything for now. Get a job in Pune/Banglore instead


----------



## MKS (Jul 20, 2012)

i got CDAC Mumbai for DAC course .
if anyone know about cdac mumbai (their faculties and placement) please reply its urgent .should i join CDAC Mumbai?


----------



## shashankm (Jul 20, 2012)

Though your friednd can still get a good job given the qual. but doing CDAC would be good hands on exposure. Which your friends still can gain while being at job although it depends where he gets job, if its Infy, or any other indian baniya company, better ask him to tighten his belts and dive deep in CDAC ocean and get out with a pearl degree. Its far better than joining any indian MNC. Whereas best bet for him would be medium but settled (Headstrong, Impetus, eBix etc) where chances for learning are high!


----------

